# Long sloping hill under concrete



## tunka (Aug 3, 2018)

I am trying to figure out how to run irrigation to the backyard. The guy who did the front ran a line to side gate to be used when we were ready to put in the backyard. We have a walkout basement so this pipe needs to run downhill. We have only five feet to the side property line and have to add a retaining wall. The wall will eat in to that five feet. We wanted to do concrete steps down the side of the house. This means the pipe would run downhill under concrete for about 35'.

How deep does the trench need to be so that concrete can be anchored correctly?
The soil is rock hard clay. Any ideas for trenching this hard ground on a slope without a lot of room for a bobcat?
If there is ever an issue with this section of pipe we will need access. I'm thinking some kind of protective sleeve where we can pull the pipe out of the sleeve and reinsert when fixed. I wonder if this section will need to be flex pipe?

Or should we run the pipe on top of the concrete covered by decorative flower boxes? This will eat into whatever remaining space after the retaining wall is put in. It might be more protected underground.


----------

